

Receiving emails in your web application easily [rails] - knewter
http://isotope11.com/blog/receiving-emails-in-your-web-application-easily

======
knewter
This is I believe my first submission to Hacker News. ("Long time listener,
first time caller.") This article just outlined a quick and dirty way I got
over the problem of me not posting to the blog as frequently as I should. I
think this method would benefit others as well

NOTE: I did not outline handling authentication / avoiding exploits. Trying to
get Cloudmailin to outline suggestions on that front in their docs.

